
Ask HN: Surface/iPad Pro Linux equivalent? - kobigurk
I&#x27;m looking for a device that has great pen writing capabilities, ability to present to a monitor and preferably a detachable keyboard.<p>The main requirement is that it has Linux support so I can use it as my day to day development machine when needed.
======
shams93
You're really looking at the google pixelbook, that has linux app support, pen
support, there's no fully open source machine with all that. If you want
something fully open you're limited to slower systems like the pi3. If the pi4
makes a major leap then the pi4 may be fast enough to use to build a tablet
device around.

------
ohiovr
I’ve never seen this myself but what about using linux on an iPad like a thin
client. There was a lot of whoopla recently about someone running the Mac from
the iPad Pro in this way.

